# how do i change a my dogs chip details



## roll up boy (Jan 18, 2009)

as the title says, my dog is registered in my mums name and is registered to our old address, but my mum has had a stroke and my dog was staying with a friend of the family, she is now staying with me at my aunties, how can i get the details changed on the chip so my auntie can take her to the vets.

p.s we dont have any of the paper work from when we got her from battersea dogs home.


----------



## Lucyisafish (Mar 9, 2008)

The vet will have to be the one who changes it I think.. they kind of.. log into the chip and change the details. I'm not sure if anyone else can do it.
How come you need it changed so you can take her to the vet? :S


----------



## roll up boy (Jan 18, 2009)

my auntie said that i would need to.

so do i have to get the chip details changed to take her ?


----------



## Lucyisafish (Mar 9, 2008)

Not at all. You can take any animal to the vet, whether they are chipped or not, whether you have paperwork or not. Just find out which vet she normally goes to so they will have her on file already and ask for them to change all the details over to you (if she's moving in permanantly I assume?) and they should be able to change the chip details too.
Does she need to see a vet? She ill?


----------



## roll up boy (Jan 18, 2009)

she normaly goes to the pdsa and im not to sure she has a lump/ball on her leg witch she didnt have when she went to stay with my mums mate, id like to get it checked incase its cancerous


----------



## Lucyisafish (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah good plan, definately get it looked at. If she's old it's probably just a fatty lump, they're pretty common, but sometimes the vets like to remove those too.


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

when i changed mine dogs i went to the vets and they give u a number to phone it cost 15 pounds to do u can do it over the internet as well i think but have not got the number no more lisaxx


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

if you know hte comapny she is chipped with, you know her number, then you can go online and change the details.
At the most youwould have to send it snail mail.
I think it costs around £7.50 to change the details into another persons name.
They do contact the origianl owner for cinfirmation of sale/change of woner unles syou have a signed document from them to do so.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

If she came from Batersea then they should be able to tell you what company she is registered with, they may even have a copy of her registration they could let you have.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes you need to do it yourself- the one person who can't do it is the vet! They can however give you the number to ring and scan the chip to give you the chip number if you don't have that written down either.


----------



## roll up boy (Jan 18, 2009)

ok thanks for all the replys


----------

